# looking for someone to make me some icons



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi 

Im looking for someone who can draw/paint me some warhammer fantasy icons for my website, i need icons for each section of my warhammer fantasy section
http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/warhammer-fantasy-bits-c-114.html
,so thats one for each army, they dont need to be over complicated they need to be small simple and easy to identify, so for example chaos warriors might be a chaos star with a big "W" in the middle or a axe/helmet.

Obviously they need to be original, uniform size and can be simple or complex.

I can pay in money or models, but i need someone who is willing to finish what they start and work to a deadline and is willing to make changes to the work if i require them.

either post here or PM me


----------

